# Gaming Notebook unter 1000



## Paladine (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir ein gaming notebook für unterwegs zulegen und hab mich letzten paar tage bisschen mit beschäftigt was es so gibt.
hab schon von dell xps oder schenker xmg a501 oder deviltech fire dtx weng angeschaut und wollt ma fragen was ihr mir empfehlen könnt mit welchen konfigurationen.
betriebssystem hab ich des wär egal. ^^


----------



## Docy (3. Oktober 2011)

Schwer zu sagen, kommt auf deine Ansprüche an. BF3 wirst du sicherlich nicht mit einem GamingNotebook unter 1000 zocken können... nach oben ist ja bekanntlich keine Grenze, gib mal ein bisschen mehr Details bzgl. deinen Vorstellungen an.^^


----------



## Paladine (3. Oktober 2011)

wär scho ned schlecht bf3 und mw3 zocken zu können  und natürlich auch starcraft 2 und wow.
15 zoll würden mir reichen und hab gelesen das die nvidia gt555 im guten mittelfeld liegt.
frage is dann welchen prozessor und wie viel speicher dazu und halt von Qualität her von welchen hersteller dell etc. Hab bis jetz noch keine erfahrung mit notebooks.^^


----------



## Ashton (3. Oktober 2011)

Für 999 bekommst das Medion Erazer X6813 PCGH Edition
GTX 460M ist nochmal besser als GT 555M.


----------



## Paladine (3. Oktober 2011)

mal anschaun, noch weiter vorschläge?


----------



## R@ven (3. Oktober 2011)

Kuck dir mal das hier an DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Devil 5700 # ist ganz neu und kommt demnächst raus. Und mit ner Gtx 570m haste ordentlich Leistung.


----------



## Paladine (3. Oktober 2011)

des auch ned schlecht, oder vll dell xps da gibs 10% rabatt immoment käm ich auch unter tausend


----------



## Paladine (3. Oktober 2011)

bzw. wäre deviltech von qualität her in ordnung?


----------



## Docy (3. Oktober 2011)

Du musst dir im Klaren sei, dass ein GamingNotebook nur in Reichweite einer Steckdose wirklich ein GamingNotebook ist. Willst du wirklich "mobil" auf der Wiese draußen unter freiem Himmel ne Runde BF3-Kampagne zocken, ist dein Akku schneller leer als du Akkumulator sagen kannst. Außerdem musst du immer eine externe Maus mitschleppen, es sei denn du willst über das fummlige Touch-pad aimen. 
Und wenn du deine Notebook-Tastur schonen willst, kannst du auch gleich eine externe Tastaur anschließen. WASD leiern sehr sehr schnell aus..., wobei man damit keine Probleme haben sollte. Ledigilcih die Druckpunkte werden empfidlicher, der eine mags, der andere nicht*. *Und ein ordentliches Headset ist wichtig. Ich kann da z.B. das Creative Sound Blaster Tactic 3D empfehlen. Das Stereo-Headset gibts unter 40 Euro auf Amazon, ist echt toll und hat eine THX-Systemsteuerung.
Du kannst natürlich auch die eingebauten Loudspeakers verwenden, aber mal ehrlich: Sound ist genauso wichtig wie Grafik beim Zocken. Also hier würd ich keine Kosten sparen und ein Headset anlegen.


----------



## Paladine (3. Oktober 2011)

ich möcht eig eher mit in die uni nehmen  externe maus is eh klar


----------



## R@ven (3. Oktober 2011)

Also die Gtx 570m hatt die doppelte leistung von ner Gt 555m würd mir aufjedenfall des von deviltech holen zumindest wenn du vor hast grafisch anspruchsvolle Games zu zocken. Ich persönlich hasse es wenn ich irgendwo die Grafikeinstellungen runterschrauben muss


----------



## Paladine (3. Oktober 2011)

ja des kann ich auch ned leiden 
wenn ich das nehmen würde welchen speicher 4gb oder mehr?


----------



## Docy (4. Oktober 2011)

Das kommt darauf an, wie viel "mehr" dein Mainboard unterstüzt. Normalerweise DualChannel, d.h. nächste Stufe wären 6 oder 8 GB. Aber das bringt nur was, wenn du einen demenstprechend starken CPU hast. Und ich glaube kaum, dass das Notebook einen Quad oder Sixcore wirklich auslasten wird. Investier dann lieber in einen Tower, da kannst du die Komponenten selbst austauschen und außerdem ist das Bild von externen Monitoren besser und die Reaktionszeiten ebenso.


----------



## R@ven (4. Oktober 2011)

Speichermäßig sollten 4gb eigentlich für alles reichen mehr braucht sogut wie nie, zumindest nicht bei Games.


----------



## jipijon (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 
hier ist ne GTX 570m drin:
kostet aber mehr
MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD97908)


----------



## Paladine (5. Oktober 2011)

ich hab weng eltern bearbeitet darf jetz mehr ausgeben max 1200


----------



## Paladine (5. Oktober 2011)

Der von Medion is nice oder lieber von Deviltech einen zusammenstelln mit selber hardware preis wäre dann das selbe fast...


----------

